
Organizing a 24x7 bullet-proof on-call rotation with PagerDuty - craigkerstiens
http://blog.dotcloud.com/organizing-a-24x7-bullet-proof-on-call-rotati?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=PagerDuty
======
caw
>It starts with a quick toolbelt check: do you have proper access to ... the
internal documentation Wiki?

Another tip is to make sure you have secondary/hard copies of the most
critical things. If the wiki is inaccessible (e.g. a mass network problem),
you still need to be able to fix the issue. You won't be able to check the
wiki for the procedures.

~~~
KenCochrane
Good point, our wiki is a backed by a mercurial repo, which is mirrored on
bitbucket, and most people also have it checked out locally, so that if there
was an outage that prevented us from viewing the wiki, we have other ways.

